# Tiny Black Worms



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a 40 gallon tank with cichilids only, and I went to change my filter and do a water change and the filter was covered in little black worms. Most still alive. What is this? Recently I did buy some fish from a small fish store that didn't have the most cleanest tanks. do you think I got them from there? Also I have a 55 gallon tank with bala shark, red tail black shark, golden gourami, green cory catfish, a pictus catfish, and chinese algae eater. In this tank the chinese algae eaters are the new ones also in this tank the worms have been found but not as many. I put a parasite chemical to try to get rid of them before they harm my fish. Can anyone help?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

What sort of size are the worms? 
Are any of your fish displaying signs of illness at all? 
How often do you feed, and how much?
Could you post up your water parameters?

And finally, what did you use to treat the tank with?


----------

